# Saw this commercial - see anything wrong with it?



## Builder Bob (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## RLGA (Jul 17, 2020)

So this would be illegal, too?


The paint does not make it indistinguishable from the adjacent construction--the frame and the recess of the door surface does make it distinguishable. Like the door commercial, this door is compliant.


----------



## cda (Jul 17, 2020)

It’s Hollywood


----------



## FM William Burns (Jul 18, 2020)

My opinion is non-compliant in either ICC or NFPA due to the door not being distinguishable regardless of the illuminated exit sign. I’ve seen bookshelf murals in museums and even at 50’ with lighting the exit sign was hard to make out by the trained eye. 

While the IBC/IFC addresses situations such as this [1010.1] for MOE doors needing to be distinguishable and not concealed by.......... decorations. The commentary discusses “easily recognizable for immediate use in emergency condition and not be hidden”..... personally I prefer NFPA’s commentary and exception.

NFPA 101 [7.5.3.2] is similar and would not permit the obstruction.

Annex: Doors that lead through wall paneling, and that harmonize in appearance with the rest of the wall to avoid detracting from some desired aesthetic or decorative effect, are not acceptable, because casual occupants might not be aware of such means of egress even though it is visible.

Exceptions: NFPA 101 [18/19..2.2.2.7] Healthcare- Nursing Homes under certain criteria but only for doors permitted to be locked against egress   such as special care wings.


----------



## ICE (Jul 18, 2020)

A little bit of distraction can go a long way with some people.  This is a case where the lowest common denominator governs.  While I would have no problem finding that door, I can't envision the perceptions of others.


----------



## KylieArnold (Jul 21, 2020)

It's interesting. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sifu (Jul 21, 2020)

It makes me pretty uncomfortable to disagree with RLGA, but I think I do.  If I were in both rooms I could readily distinguish the white doors but not the mural door.  Though I see the point, and had never considered it before.  When I quickly went between the two pictures it became more clear.  If the mural is compliant, I have to ask myself what wouldn't be?  The code is subjective with "readily distinguishable" and "easily recognizable" but doesn't specifically mention paint.  Is rainbow paint a decoration where white paint is not?  I guess I think it is.


----------



## classicT (Jul 21, 2020)

Sifu said:


> It makes me pretty uncomfortable to disagree with RLGA, but I think I do.  If I were in both rooms I could readily distinguish the white doors but not the mural door.  Though I see the point, and had never considered it before.  When I quickly went between the two pictures it became more clear.  If the mural is compliant, I have to ask myself what wouldn't be?  The code is subjective with "readily distinguishable" and "easily recognizable" but doesn't specifically mention paint.  Is rainbow paint a decoration where white paint is not?  I guess I think it is.


I have the same feeling Sifu...

The stripes converging to a point near the guys chin really have the possibility of distorting your depth perception, especially in a low light or smokey environment. My opinion is that the code official is going to have to make a spot judgement call. The code is not explicit, nor can it really be in this case. Will be up to the AHJ.

I know that Lori Green/I Dig Hardware/Allegion has some examples such as this one. https://idighardware.com/2013/02/ww-exit-in-disguise-fire-door-with-accessories/


----------



## steveray (Jul 22, 2020)

Slippery slope....If they have exit signs I would worry too much....Would you regulate doors with sidelights? Storefront style?

https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&url...ved=0CAIQjRxqFwoTCJjWi4ft4OoCFQAAAAAdAAAAABAQ


----------



## fatboy (Jul 22, 2020)

Knee jerk reaction was it is non-compliant, but after listening to the other opinions, I can see the point.


----------



## Sifu (Jul 22, 2020)

steveray said:


> Slippery slope....If they have exit signs I would worry too much....Would you regulate doors with sidelights? Storefront style?
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&url=https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:McNamara_Alumni_Center_-_football_stadium_through_doors.jpg&psig=AOvVaw00-YooCTuavH7pHPn7g1Y-&ust=1595507045118000&source=images&cd=vfe&ved=0CAIQjRxqFwoTCJjWi4ft4OoCFQAAAAAdAAAAABAQ


DARN, another good example.  Being perfectly honest, in every day life I have had trouble locating the store-front door in a wall of glazing, but I have never considered it to be a code violation.  Having exit signs have always made the difference, and of the space is small enough to not require them, then it is small enough that it doesn't present enough confusion.  Now my brain will really hurt.  No I'm not sure if I have been too strict, or not strict enough.


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 22, 2020)

HMMM?


----------



## FM William Burns (Jul 22, 2020)

Should have seen some of the stuff back in the Art Deco days on Collins Ave. in Miami Beach.......


----------



## mark handler (Jul 23, 2020)

*





And this door? with an exit sign?*


----------



## mark handler (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## mark handler (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## mark handler (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## mark handler (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## mark handler (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## mark handler (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## mark handler (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## tmurray (Jul 23, 2020)

A lot of times this is based a judgement call by the official. For most of us, it can be hard to see things from every single perspective. Could a near sighted person without their glasses find the door? what about someone who is colour blind? Someone who only has vision out of one eye? what about if they are a little taller or shorter than me? all of these things affect how visible the doors are.


----------



## steveray (Jul 23, 2020)

Good pics Mark...An exit sign does not always solve the problem, but it does help.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jul 23, 2020)

Love them and all exit doors are non-compliant.


----------



## Builder Bob (Aug 7, 2020)

RLGA said:


> So this would be illegal, too?
> View attachment 6783
> 
> The paint does not make it indistinguishable from the adjacent construction--the frame and the recess of the door surface does make it distinguishable. Like the door commercial, this door is compliant.



It would depend which door is the actual exit - if one door goes to the exit and the other goes to a storage closet - you may have an issue - not so much with the building code but perhaps ADA and/or fire code.

Fire Code for reference -


----------



## steveray (Aug 11, 2020)

Seeing a lot of blocked off exit signs as businesses are trying to "flow through" because COVID.....


----------



## classicT (Aug 11, 2020)

steveray said:


> Seeing a lot of blocked off exit signs as businesses are trying to "flow through" because COVID.....


I second that....

I have to take off that code official hat when I am off work or I'd have an aneurysm.


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 11, 2020)

Our duties are similar to tatoo's, once applied they are indelible.


----------



## mark handler (Aug 11, 2020)

ADAguy said:


> Our duties are similar to tatoo's, once applied they are indelible.



Laser removal


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 14, 2020)

Similar to a Lobotamy?


----------

